# Whats your favorite dog?



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

Whats your favorite dog breed?Mine is a West Highland West Terrier!!!!There SO cute!!!


----------



## Baylee (Nov 18, 2006)

I would say out of the dogs I have owned which is American Eskimo's and Now Shelties I LOVE the Sheltie.


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*i like shelties too!!!*

i love shelties too they are very cute!!!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Chihuahuas!!!! I Love Chihuahaus Soooooo Much!!!!!!!!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I love Golden Retrievers. I have a golden now and I just love the breed. They are soo friendly and loyal. This is deffinatly my favorite breed


----------



## cheyenne (Nov 10, 2006)

*2 favorite breed*

my 2 favorite is Golden Retriver.


----------



## puPyluvr111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in love with labs, but I like beagles and shetland sheepdogs, too.


----------



## springermom (Nov 20, 2006)

English Springer Spaniels but of course! They are goofy, loving, smart, hunters, etc. Everything I love in a dog.

My second pick would be the German Shorthair Pointer, and third the English bred Golden Retriever.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

i grew up with pekingese dog's half of my life so they are probably one of my many favorites. But then I have always loved labrador retrievers since I was a child they are just great dogs to be around.But my next investment is going to be a german shepherd just cause they are such smart dogs and just so cute . So really I have no idea what kind of dog I like I like all dogs!!!!




Love megs


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I pretty much like all dogs, but my favorites would have to be Newfs (of course), Great Danes, Boxers & Pugs.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Cockapoos!


----------



## lakeishapug (Nov 28, 2006)

I love pugs


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the short nosed dogs like pugs and bulldogs. But out of all the dogs I've ever owned, I miss my long haired dachshund the most.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the three breeds used for guides, Shepherds, Goldens and all three colors of labs. I like them for the same reason they make good guides! I also like the Goldendoodles. I don't know much about their personality, but they are cute! And I think their personality must be pretty good, because they are starting to be used as guides. I also like ESS's, I have grown up with these my whole life.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I absolutely love Ibizan Hounds. I am dying to have one. 

I also love papillons as well as shelties.


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have always wanted a bulldog and will have one someday! I really like having a German Shepard, he is so loyal and was the cutest thing growing up, all legs and a big head. My Basenji is awesome too! I didnt even know they existed until we got one. Strange dogs but very smart and I swear Clay's back legs are springs LOL.


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Mar 24, 2007)

Depends what I am favouring them for. I like a lot of dogs based on looks but would never own because of the personality clash. Toy dogs normally fall under that for me. They are just too small. I'd be afraid to take them to the barn. So chis and all those other cutesy dogs aren't a good match for me. I love most terrier breeds though. 

Personality wise I love any dog that is up to my knee or higher that is a total sweet pea. I love to go hiking and running but also sit at home and cuddle on the couch afterwards so any dog that fits that lifestyle is perfect.

I've landed up with two young Border Collies. How I don't know but I am surprised they fit my lifestyle perfect. As long as they get outside a fair amount (and Im an outdoorsey person) then we are the best of friends. I didn't much enjoy having the flu and not being up to par but they shocked me by being well behaved about not getting out as much as they normally do.

My all time favourite would have to be mutts. Really odd looking mutts. I can't wait till I move and get set up so I can adopt another dog. My current ones need some milage on them before I even consiter that. They are still big butt wiggling puppies. Another young active dog would be suicide. Atleast right now. Mine still need a lot more training but they are on their way to becoming fabulous K-9 citizens.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shelties, of course, but I also love Siberian Huskies based on their looks. I researched them though, and don't think one would be a good fit in our family.

Harley, I've had the flu recently too, a week after getting my second pup, actually. I've felt so bad for the dogs. At least my kids can entertain themselves.


----------



## lozachops (Mar 24, 2007)

English cocker spaniel, especially the golden type. I also love Weimeranians (spelling?) so so so beautiful with their blue eyes and silver coat. Here is a link to my myspace page where you can see my gorgeous golden cocker in one of the slide shows. http://www.myspace.com/lozachops 
( I have no idea how to just add a link to a single photo.)


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

My favorite breed is the B-E-A-U-tifull Borzoi! But I have never actually owned one. My favorite dog however is my Pomeranian, Professer!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Whats your favorite dog?* 

Whatever I currently have.

Since getting Esther the Plott Hound, I'm fascinated with other big hounds: Walkers, Plotts, Black & Tans, Redbones, Blueticks and, of course, Rhodesian Ridgebacks, which I've always liked. I've even seen a few bloodhounds lately that stole my heart.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

See those three black dogs on the end...... that is my favorite breed ..... Flat Coated Retrievers...... nothing like their sense of humour.... keep you on your toes

the two blonde dogs on the other end..... that is my husbands favorite breed.... Golden Retrievers..... totally loyal, well behaved and codependant.... not nearly as fun as the flat coats 

from left to right 

Kaelyn, Connor, Meghan, Cuinn, and Shalva....... who at this moment we hope is pregnant with a pile more flat coats.... 

now my next favorite breed that I dont have.... would have to be an Irish Wolfhound......


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Flat Coated Retrievers? That's funny, Shalva.

When my wife saw Esther on one of the local news shows as the featured shelter dog of the week, she informed me that we just HAD to go take a look at this dog. (She says now that the dog must have been drugged to look so sedate for the photo shoot.)

I asked he what kind of dog Esther is and she said, "I donno. Flat- something or other, I think they said."

So I thought, "Oh, Flat Coated Retriever. We SHOULD go check her out."

We got to the shelter the next day and found this big hound jumping five feet straight up in her pen in excitement. The sign said, "Esther. Plott Hound" and I knew our lives were about to change again.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

RonE said:


> Flat Coated Retrievers? That's funny, Shalva.
> 
> When my wife saw Esther on one of the local news shows as the featured shelter dog of the week, she informed me that we just HAD to go take a look at this dog. (She says now that the dog must have been drugged to look so sedate for the photo shoot.)
> 
> ...


I love Plott Hounds, dont see to many of them but I have a friend that has a plott and some beagles and that dog oh man is that the coolest dog.... not sure I could live with him.... but they are just great..... nothing cuter than a hound pup.... blue ticks, plotts, coonhounds... oh man they are the cutest things.... 

but yes a bored plott is a force to be reconned with as is a bored flattie


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Great Danes, German Shorthaired pointers, Labrador Retrievers, the Brittany is the new dog I am thinking might be for me, English Springer Spaniels are cool, Greyhounds are too, and last but not least Vizslas.


----------



## DogueEdaddy (Mar 24, 2007)

The Dogue De Bordeaux, definately! These are the same as the dog in the movie "Turner and Hooch". They are awesome. I am on a breeder's waiting list to get a puppy in June/July. To me; they have it all.


----------



## backerbabe (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the Rhodesian Ridgeback!!! Nothing else like 'em. I like most hounds though, Black & Tan Coonhounds are wonderful dogs. Would also love a Weim. Have had 2 Pit Bulls & think they are wonderful dogs- if they've been raised right. So much personality & incredible sense of humor-such clowns! Now there's so much bias against them, I can't see keeping one. My homeowner's insurance won't even allow 'em  I guess if it's a short-haired, over 50 lb athletic performance kind of breed I'm all for it. A small or hairy dog wouldn't be a good fit on my farm. A hairy one would need too much grooming-mud & burrs oh my!! A little one would be in danger of getting lost in the wild undergrowth or picked off by a predator here


----------

